# configuration Ipad



## Gabcont (16 Novembre 2012)

bonjour à tous!
Je viens de commander un ipad 4 blanc 32Go, et je possède actuellement un ipod touch 4G 32Go, sauvegardé sur iCloud.
Ma question est la suivante: vaut-il mieux que je configure l'ipad comme nouvel appareil kit à passer quelques minutes à tout re-régler à ma convenance, ou que je le restaure à partir de la sauvegarde de mon ipod touch, étant donné que quelques apps ne sont pas écrites pour l'ipad... et le cas échéant, savez vous combien de temps prends la restauration à partir d'une sauvegarde d'environs 5Go?

merci beaucoup pour vos retours! 

Gab


----------



## Lauange (17 Novembre 2012)

Bjr,

Je l'installerai comme un nouvel IPad, si c'était pour moi.


----------

